# Honda G35 Carburetor Repaired



## mowerguy (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi, Again,

Well, the carburetor's main jet had "70" stamped in the brass and on closer inspection, it measured 0.029". Since the carb is a Keihin (sp?), it's metric and I knew that the hole size was definitely not 0.70". The 0.70mm is equivalent to 0.0276", so I ended up soldering it closed and drilled it to 0.025", because that's the smallest drill size I had. I then reamed it out (carefully!) to a tight 0.028" and re-installed it for the twentieth or thirtieth time (I'm getting good at this!). I started the engine and she ran like a champ. I took the tiller out and put a really heavy load on it in some hard clay soil and broke through the crust. When it got down into the deepest dirt, it still ran like a gem, so I'm declaring this problem solved.

Best Regards,

Bob


----------



## TechLarry (Aug 2, 2006)

I have to say, that's the most unique jet repair I've ever heard of 

-Larry


----------



## mowerguy (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey, Larry, Just as an aside, I noticed some slight corrosion from the bottom to about half way up in the carburetor's throttle bore. I figured it had sat with water in it for a while and thta had probably corroded the brass jet. When it was cleaned, the corrosion went away and so thid the 0.0275 hole dimension. Since the carb is no longer available, I had to do what I could, since the wife was "breathing down my neck" to get the garden tilled. LOL! Have a good one!


----------



## JOHN_C (Jul 11, 2010)

*G35/ F4oo*

I found a old post about a g35/f400. I have one of these, it works pretty good except for, I have to run it with the choke on. I think the jet hole is too large but the corision will not let me get it out. I am thinking about tapping one of the feed holes and plugging the other so I can put a jet in this little bugger. The engine races right up when the choke is tuned off, boy does it dig fast. just do not want to blow it up/seeze.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


thanks,
John_C


----------

